# USA: MANTS



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone going to the Mid-Atlantic Nursery Trade Show next week? I plan on going Friday. Last year I got a free drone (future birthday gift for my kid), and lots of plants for the outdoor garden


----------



## silence882 (Jan 5, 2020)

Huh, never heard of it but it looks cool. Is it worth going to for the average backyard gardener?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2020)

I enjoyed it last year. Got to see some new things coming down the pike (improved knockout roses) and got some interesting catalogs (Saunders brothers for box wood). Bring lots of cash as you can buy many of the display plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2020)

Just seeing, I went on Wednesday. Some coworkers like to see how many free pens you can collect from the booths. But very interesting things to see  I like to see what native plants and water garden things there are, and I would love blueberry and other things in a yard I don’t own


----------

